# Ford Sierra Shapphire RS Cosworth Detail - detailR - Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

This super cool Sierra Sapphire Cosworth came in to be prepared for sale.
The car had previously sat for a few years before being put pack on the road with all it's mechanical bits in top shape. the last step - the paint and interior.

The order of the detail.

Under chassis wash.
Wheels, tyres and arches cleaned.
Full safe wash.
Decontamination - tar removal, iron fallout removal and clay.
Enhancement Detail - single stage machine polish.
Interior deep clean.
Engine bay clean.

The car on arrival.

20190517_095004 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Freshly refurbished wheels.

20190517_095009 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190517_095021 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Lots of built up grime.

20190517_095027 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Onto the wheels first.

20190517_095429 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190517_095607 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190517_100015 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Avalanche snow foam applied.

20190517_104704 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

All the nooks and crannies cleaned with Work Stuff detailing brushes.

20190517_104803 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190517_105020 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

After the 2 bucket method wash, the tar was removed and Iron Out used.

20190517_113126 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190517_113225 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The car was taken inside for clay bar treatment and a few other areas cleaned up.

20190517_145536 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190517_163340 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190517_163607 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Onto machine polishing.

A natural 50/50 on the bonnet.
Left side polished, right side as it was.

20190518_091641 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Before and afters.

20190518_093040 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_093403 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_093406 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_094858 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_095252 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_100129 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_100525 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_102904 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_124725 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_125030 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_132608 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_132818 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_151123 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_151233 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Mid-polishing the bonnet vents.

20190518_151330 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Then the interior.

20190516_121623 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190516_121635 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190516_121650 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190516_122131 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Grubby stalks.

20190516_132552 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190516_132703 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

RS Owners Club floor matts deep cleaned.

20190516_151928 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190516_153259 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The brush rinse water after cleaning the seats!

20190516_170004 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Door cards before and after.

20190516_161608 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_145729 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190516_171138 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190517_162759 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_191616 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Interior after.

20190518_192023 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_192039 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_192047 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_192108 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_192105 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Freshening up around the badges.

Before.

20190518_161913 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

After.

20190518_172243 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Engine bay before.

20190518_172243 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_181041 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Air filter cleaned and oiled.

20190518_112440 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_181556 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Engine bay after.

20190518_181825 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_181828 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_112440 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_181528 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The glass had some overspray which was removed.

20190518_184238 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

All the trims were dressed.

20190518_185949 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The paintwork was waxed with Boyd Coddington's Signiture wax.

20190518_194014 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

And the end result.

20190518_200541 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_194252 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_200600 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_200549 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_200555 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_200615 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_200750 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_200756 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_201249 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_200802 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_201140 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_201256 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_201305 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190518_201421 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20190520_144646 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 

Richard.

20190518_200608 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome work!!!!! 

What kind of "pencil" did you use to dress the trim????


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

My OCD wants to touch up those stone chips on the door mirror and bonnet vents! :buffer:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work!

How do you like all of the Boyd Coddington products you tried?


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

lovely!!!!


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Lovely work.

On a side note, I can genuinely say that the Sapphire Cosworth that I owned for about a week was the most disappointing car I ever owned. If it wasn’t for the fact I made a bit of money on it, it would be one of my worst car purchases ever.

The fact I got utterly raped on insurance for it as I had my 17 year old girlfriend on it , having just passed her test, may be a factor but it really wasn’t a car that gave me enjoyment, not a patch on a Renault 5 GT Turbo.

When she told me she’d left college ‘sideways’, I knew it was time to bin it off as she couldn’t drive for toffee.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Excellent work, lovely car 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

What a turn around..Owner will be well chuffed.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work. Not seen a cosworth on the road for years


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks great

What did you use to dress the interior and stalks they look good. 

Also how did you get them seats like that is it just a wet and dry vac ?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

awesome work as always mate


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

amazing job, in a white car the change is awesome


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Boyd Coddington! Wow he’s been dead for over 10 years, I didn’t realise they were still making things in his name. Nice to see a saph getting a good tidy and still being used.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work on a cool car.


----------



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)

80's/early 90's content is where it's at!

Beautiful work on a beautiful car.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice to see a modern classic being brought back to life. Always loved the look of the Sapphire. Great work! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Jack said:


> Great work. Not seen a cosworth on the road for years


I was thinking the same thing. Great detailing work - transformational :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

From a time when tyre sidewalls were thicker than a rizla paper! Would be interesting to see what effect smaller wheels/bigger sidewalls had on more modern cars.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, top job. The interior looked manky.

Still have a soft spot for these, regret purchasing a 300ZX Twin Turbo many years ago over a Sapphire now.


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

My favourite car getting the love it deserves. Top marks!:buffer:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

mmm shiney cosworth.


----------



## gj88 (Jan 25, 2019)

Great job, awesome car


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

Total respect for a great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Well done looks spot on now :thumb:


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd love a Sierra Sapphire Cosworth in Diamond White. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks very much everyone 
It was great to have the opportunity to work on something like this. There's always few challenges along the way with older cars.



Ghostrider said:


> Awesome work!!!!!
> 
> What kind of "pencil" did you use to dress the trim????


It's a water colour pen filled with Gyeon Tire 



TonyHill said:


> My OCD wants to touch up those stone chips on the door mirror and bonnet vents! :buffer:


I did mention touching in the stone chips, but the owner wanted to sell it as an honest example with all the character from over the years.



diesel x said:


> Great work!
> 
> How do you like all of the Boyd Coddington products you tried?


They're all been great so far.
The wax is lovely to use. The metal polish works extremely well and finishes down nicely. The Interior Detailer is amazing! I've got an Si02 primer polish that's been pretty good, but a better version is supposed to be on it's way over for me to try 



v_r_s said:


> Looks great
> 
> What did you use to dress the interior and stalks they look good.
> 
> Also how did you get them seats like that is it just a wet and dry vac ?


The stalks were steam cleaned and dressed with ODK Cabin.
The seats were steamed, shampooed, wet-vacuumed and repeated (with time to dry between) until they were nice and fresh 



Chris Donaldson said:


> Boyd Coddington! Wow he's been dead for over 10 years, I didn't realise they were still making things in his name. Nice to see a saph getting a good tidy and still being used.


Yep, Boyd Coddington Jr. :thumb: keeping the family name alive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wayne451 said:


> Lovely work.
> 
> On a side note, I can genuinely say that the Sapphire Cosworth that I owned for about a week was the most disappointing car I ever owned. If it wasn't for the fact I made a bit of money on it, it would be one of my worst car purchases ever.
> 
> ...


Putting a new driver on cosworth insurance? First mistake lol


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Cracking job on a lovely Saph.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Ooosh! Spot on job there, well done and thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice work on a cossie that looks like it needed a lot of tlc, have to love the engine bay on these, its looking great know thanks for sharing


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

looking really nice and the engine too


----------

